# Vizsla on TV



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Anybody stateside watching the cartoon The Goode Family? Have you seen their "vegan" dog? Sure looks like a vizsla to me. And not quite a vegan as shown most recently in the squirrel episode. You can go to abc.com and check out an episode. Also on national geographic channel on dog whisperer right now (Friday night 8PM cst) they have a vizsla. Just thought some of you might want to check this out.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

It's always a little neat and unexpected to see them on T.V . or in print. Occasionally in a Canadian Tire Flyer ( you Americans won't see this!) Patrick Swayze has one . Does anybody else know any celebrity V's?


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

they do not need to be owned by celebrities...They are themselves, the dog of choice for the cover shots on the dog bones and rawhide packages in the snack isle at petsmart.There are about ten different bags of things that they grace the cover of


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I was not implying that. :


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

If you have ever seen a childrens book called "Clifford the Big Red Dog", apparently he is a Vizsla.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

yes, I knew that!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

lol its cool seeing a vizsla in cartoon form, but the show itself looks ..meh, it looks too much like king of the hill(i know same makers) and the jokes they use are so lame


----------

